# Any way to bypass Samsung lock?



## Provin915 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hello everyone, I am in need of your expertise.

I've recently found someones Samsung Galaxy S7. As we all know, it's a pain to forget your phone somewhere. Anyways, I want to get in the system, but there is a digit code on it. 

Does anyone know a way to bypass the lock WITHOUT losing data?


----------



## bogmali (Jun 18, 2020)

Sorry we cannot allow this in here especially when we cannot verify/validate your claim or the original owner of the phone-this would be considered hacking. Surely hope you would understand our stance on this.


----------

